# Good Day At Grand River Public



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

I am really having fun at public hunting areas this year. I've had more points this year than I have over the last five years combined.

Today when we got to Grand River Public we had a "parking lot pheasant" go skyward before I had my gun loaded. We then proceeded to jump four woodcocks in an area no larger than 100 feet by 100 feet. I can't recall the last time I saw anything but pheasants after opening day of small game on public land. Oh by the way, 6 shots fired and 4 happy live woodcocks still roaming the brush.

We changed areas and after a short walk my pointer locks up. I walked around the brush only to find a fat angry groundhog looking at me. The last time my pointer encountered a groundhog it was a battle to the death (the pointer won) but she thought better of it this time. I got her away from the fat angry little guy as quick as I could. An hour or so later we jumped a huge grouse. I had a horrible shot angle but I still wasted a couple of shells just so the dog would know I was trying. Then finally on the way back to the truck the pointer locked up in one of the dove fields and this time I didn't miss. A nice little rooster will be dinner tonight.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice! Might as well get 'em before the foxes and coyotes do. Man I wish I could get out during the week. It'll be a zoo tomorrow.


----------

